# Adding additional toilet on top of existing slab.



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

Thinking about adding a bathroom in our church building.  Is it a huge hassle to have a toilet drain hole hammered through an existing slab?  We don't want an elevated floor in this bathroom.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Cam Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

Is the slab elivated or is it on dirt?  If it is elevated just core a hole.  You can run the pipe under the slab.  If it is on the dirt you will have to saw the floor, remove the concrete and tie into an existing sewer line.  How far is it?  I deal with this all the time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2012)

Talk to several plumbers, How far is it from a existing toilet? They can cut the conrete about 2 feet wide to the closes sewer line. Maybe!! Most cocrete is only 4 to 6 inches deep then they dig in the dirt. You will need several trades to do the job.  Your best bet is to contact a local contractor, unless someone in the church is a jobsite superentendent . Get a game plan then price the work. Then procced in a timely manner. Good luck to yall


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

Only about 8 feet from an existing toilet.
Slab is elevated.


----------



## Cam Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

you are in good shape then.  The easy thing is call a plumber, they will know how far from the wall etc to install it.  If you core a hole and install a flanged mount it is a fairly easy process vs busting the floor.
Just some food for thought.  I have access to core drills, all the the required stuff to install a toilet.  I would call a plumber so I have not leaks and they will get it done faster.  Generally  lol   Good luck!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Only about 8 feet from an existing toilet.
> Slab is elevated.



I believe your still gunna have to cut concrete and jackhammer!


----------



## Cam Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> I believe your still gunna have to cut concrete and jackhammer!



Most of the time elevated slabs just like wood floors the plumbing will be under the slab.  Since they are normally (if there is a normal) 4" thick.  It would weaken the slab to much to put a 3 or 4" pipe in the concrete to drain the toilet.  I will bet the plumbing is under the slab.  Now will it have the correct fall to where the sewer drain is that is another story.  But I would also say it will in 8'


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are some examples of the type tools you will need, to rent, to do the job.
Click on each tool for a better description.

Or, maybe some of the members already have the drill and then it would only be the matter of locating a bit to rent, borrow or buy.

http://stores.toolsdirectusa.com/-strse-2)-Dry-Core-Bits-cln-Concrete--dsh--Basic/Categories.bok 

http://stores.toolsdirectusa.com/-strse-Diamond-Core-Bits--dsh--Wet/Categories.bok

http://stores.toolsdirectusa.com/-strse-3)-Core-Drills-cln-Hand-Held/Categories.bok


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 3, 2012)

The information you all have provided is gonna help us a lot.
It appears we better get a plumbing contractor.  And now I know the kind of questions to ask when I meet with him.

Thank you all.

.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 5, 2012)

I did it last Week. Concrete Saw Blade, Diamond Coated  1/2 Masonary Bit
Drill the 4 corners , cut to same . Put a big Towel on it and Swing away with a 3 lb. Sledge Hammer. 30 minutes tops .


----------

